# One of my favourite composers



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Introducing the great:

Boris Lyatoshynsky.

Just great:


















Symphonies (he composed 5 glorious symphonies)






Kandinsky?






Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I like his 2nd symphony, dont know much else.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Good start...his 2nd*

His 3rd is better...and as Scriabin his piano music is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G and breathtaking...Listen to what I posted for now...

Go here and listen...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/recsradio/...rex_listen_dp_img?ie=UTF8&refTagSuffix=dp_img

Best

Martin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The symphony links are enjoyable but the piano music hurt my fingers just listening to it. I did however subscribe to the channel.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*your fingers...*

your fingers...are too delicate....LOL

I love his style....He had a great evolution in his style...He was a Scriabin-kind.....His latest opus are very atonal kind...You don't like it? I can't help it! People who like just romantic or baroque music don't like him. I am very very lucky...I like all of it. I just dislike cheezy music.

Martin


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

He is an interesting and - as already mentioned - quite Scriabinesque composer. As regards the piano works, the youtubes are all played by Demenko (at least last time I checked) and this pianist is one the most permanently aggressive around; the music could need many more subleties in the playing.

Lyatoshinsky also composed a piano concerto called "Slavic Concerto" and chamber music, including string quartets.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I must confess that I had never heard of him. I think this passage from his Wikipedia article could do with some editing:

*His earliest compositions were greatly influenced by the expressionism of Scriabin and Rachmaninov (Symphony No.1). His music later moved toward surrealism (Schoenberg, Shostakovich). This caused significant problems with Soviet censors. Lyatoshynsky was accused (together with Prokofiev and Shostakovich) of formalism and creation of degenerative art. Many of his works were rarely or never performed during his lifetime. The 1993, a recording of his symphonies by the American conductor Theodore Kuchar and the Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra (Marco Polo) brought his music to worldwide audiences*

What do you think? Was Rachmaninov was an expressionist and Shostakovich a surrealist? I suppose the plot of his opera _The Nose_ is surreal. I think an expansion of this part of the article would be a good idea, but I am not enough of an expert on the subject to be confident of doing it right.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> His earliest compositions were greatly influenced by the expressionism of Scriabin and Rachmaninov (Symphony No.1). His music later moved toward surrealism (Schoenberg, Shostakovich). This caused significant problems with Soviet censors. Lyatoshynsky was accused (together with Prokofiev and Shostakovich) of formalism and creation of degenerative art. Many of his works were rarely or never performed during his lifetime. The 1993, a recording of his symphonies by the American conductor Theodore Kuchar and the Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra (Marco Polo) brought his music to worldwide audiences


You are saying the truth...about the second part of you email...I'll answer after this one. Your information above is correct...His 5th symphony is a bit different.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Sergei and Dmitri*



> What do you think? Was Rachmaninov was an expressionist and Shostakovich a surrealist? I suppose the plot of his opera The Nose is surreal. I think an expansion of this part of the article would be a good idea, but I am not enough of an expert on the subject to be confident of doing it right.


Rachmaninov an expressionist? Niet, rather a neo-romantic I'd say...The first Shostakovich was surrealist...(the nose and the Gamblers are that way)...After Stalin influence he became..."conformist"! a bit a coward if you want...he had to live...He decided to change! His 5th symphony and Katerina Izmailova instead of his Lady Macbeth shows a Shostakovich less formalist and more "people oriented"...at the end of his life (13th, 14th and 15th symphonies)...we see a return to the formalism not banned anymore...But his 15th is not good in my opinion...an awful Rossini's Willaim Tell + some kind of dodecaphonic caricature...He was too old....Like the last period of Schönberg...

To be followed...

Nice talk

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The late Scriabin*

was a bit surrealist...Listen to this marvelous and awesome piece....






The Nose: Note that Gogol's novel was surrealistic too...and it was written in 1835...I read it...Awesome!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nose_(Gogol)

Martin


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The mentioning of a possible surrealism undercurrent in Lyatoshinsky´s music is interesting, hadn´t heard about it and will keep it in mind when listening to him next time, but it is perhaps stretching the line of thought a bit far ?? Maybe the writer is primarily thinking of the works from the 20s, probably taking the songs with text by the French- and Poe-influenced Russian poet Konstantin Balmont as a point of departure (4 songs on text by Shelley and Balmont, op.14). Likewise the extremely rugged "Reflections" for piano op.16 could perhaps be relevant:





(Again it´s the ultra-aggressive Demenko playing, it would be better with a bit of calm now and then)

Many Lyatoshinsky works remain to be recorded, so we don´t have a complete picture.

His later works - such as the beautiful symphonic poems, "On The Banks of the Vistula" etc. - all seem very conservative. As regards the symphonies I have mainly listened to the very Scriabinesque and fine 3rd (1950).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Errata*



> was a bit surrealist...Listen to this marvelous and awesome piece....


I ment expressionist...Scriabin was never surrealist but expressionist...an incredible guy.
The Lyatoshynsky works you have posted are among my very favourites...They are awesome!

When you like the Scriabin latest works (e.g. op.74) and this Lyatoshynsky you have posted (the same "idiom") you shouldn't have any problems understanding Schönberg nor Webern nor Berg...You are like me....(a freak?!!!!). LOL

Best

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Reflections no.1*

this is more than awesome...incredible...terrific...wow!

Martin


----------

